# Irresistible Iris, GSD X female, 7 months old - Stroud, Gloucestershire



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Irresistible Iris, GSD X female, 7 months old - Stroud, Gloucestershire




Iris is a young shepherd mix bitch and around 7 months old. She was one of 9 puppies born at the rescue - 4 are left, Iris being one of them.

Iris is a bottom of the pack sort of dog who is very gentle and kind and gets picked on by the others a little bit. She is only a baby and very sweet natured. She will have to be treated like a small puppy and get used to things that will be new to her i.e. living in a house, traffic noise etc - but as she is still only young this will be easy with a dog so sweet.



Iris is going to be quite a big dog and we hope someone will see her and see what we see in her. Yes she will take a bit of work but only the sort of work a puppy would take to get used to the outside world.



Iris has had lots of people interaction and is walked regularly on the lead. She is living in a big run with her siblings and mother.

Video: *




Iris is fully vaccinated and micro-chipped.

If you are interested in offering Iris a home for life please email for our questionnaire in the first instance to: *[email protected]

Please note that any potential home will be subject to home check.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Iris is still available for adoption!


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Iris is still available for adoption. 

If you are interested in offering Iris a home for life please email for our questionnaire in the first instance to: [email protected]


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, I hope she finds that loving, forever home


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

This dog is now RESERVED!


----------

